# Airborne at NDOR



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all,
Just thought I'd share a few photos from Notts and Derby Offroad RC track.

A bit of background first;
I've been shooting the racing/setup days at NDOR since November, the first race weekend I did was quite hard going but still managed to get some good photo's. These cars are damn quick, including the 1/5th scale cars.

I don't get paid for doing it (I get to race for free in payment) and am by no means a professional. I feel I'm doing OK though.

The track is located near Eastwood, close to the Ikea retail park and has recently undergone a massive revamp making it among the premier tracks in the UK and there is still work to do!!

Anyway, the pics!! C&C is welcome 














































Matt.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice pic's, looks awesome fun.........:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pics, im well in to RC racing (run a Mugen MBX6T nown again at herts ) as much fun as it is running in the wet and mud, the aftermath is no fun LOL


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

We usually get the compressor out so people can blast the worst of the dirt off after they've been out 

You run an MBX6T? What are the numbers like for the truggys at Herts?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

one by one, since they're good to start with:

1: Your tracking / panning is pretty good; how in focus is this? (I know, I'm picking) Other than that, very good.
2: errr.... *something* should always be sharp.
3 + 4: well executed bit of atmosphere
5: it's not sharp. Personal opinion: use more DoF! It's at f5 or so? (yes, it is, I checked the EXIF) - if you have the option of a 135/3.5, use it, especially when there's no light coming the other way. The cheap, old lenses do great purple fringes under those circumstances, but if it's even light, use the large apertures.

Bret


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Bret,

For the 1st one I was actually tracking another car in front of it but managed to catch that one afterwards (more luck than Judgement)
2. The one I have on my PC is much sharper, I have noticed quite a lot of image degradation after uploading to PhotoBucket 
3+4. Thanks, it's unusual to get photo's like that in the pits when a meeting is in full swing.
5. Again, the one on my PC is much sharper, still a little noisy but that was the effect I was going for.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yer they have a compressor set up there too, but i got my own in my van  still have to strip it all down when i get home to get it super clean  il give you a top tip, get your self some Opti seal and give the whole lot a couple of coats (just mist it on) then the clean up is really quick with a drop of WD40. 

I cant remember what the av lap was, 0.58 IIRR was the top 3s, but the track is all changeable and its different every time you go, i think last time it was a short track.

Did you get any pics of the truggys ?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

MattDuffy88 said:


> Thanks Bret,
> 
> For the 1st one I was actually tracking another car in front of it but managed to catch that one afterwards (more luck than Judgement)
> 2. The one I have on my PC is much sharper, I have noticed quite a lot of image degradation after uploading to PhotoBucket
> ...


Photobucket = compression.... 
try flickr or 23hq.

Bret


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

All the NDOR pictures can be found HERE


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice pictures fella :thumb:

I stopped using Photobucket and went over to Flickr as PB is crap for compression.

(i know how to download all your images from PB if you need the info)


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Pandy.
I don't need to download them again as I have all of the originals on my PC which I can re-upload after I resize them all. 
I think I'll go with Flickr as it seems to suit my needs better, but the 300mb cap is a pain!


----------

